# ثقب الاوزون خطر عل البيئة.................



## kalimooo (23 أكتوبر 2008)

* البحث عن بدائل لغازات مكيفات السيارات الضارة بيئيا *




_Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:  الغازات المنبعثة من السيارات، من أكبر ملوثي البيئة_


* تجهز معظم السيارات الجديدة اليوم بنظم تكييف الهواء، لكن الجدل المثار حول ضرورة حماية المناخ يسلط الأضواء على هذه الإضافة المريحة التي تساهم في تسريع ظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري.*


لا تساهم مكيفات الهواء في زيادة استهلاك الوقود فحسب بل إنها أيضا تحتوي على سائل تبريد اصطناعي يطلق عليه (أر 134 أيه)، وتلقي عليه جماعات المستهلكين والبيئة باللائمة بوصفه " قاتل حقيقي للبيئة". ووجدت هيئة الاختبار الفني الألمانية أن نسبة استهلاك السيارات من الوقود تزداد في المتوسط مابين 10 و 15 بالمائة عند تشغيل مكيف الهواء في السيارة، ويتضاعف هذا الاستهلاك أثناء القيادة داخل المدن عندما يتكرر وقوف السيارة وانطلاقها. 
*أضرار كبيرة..* 


_Bildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:  ثقب الأوزون، من النتائج الوخيمة لتلويث البيئة من طرف الإنسان_ 
ووجد أن تكييف الهواء في السيارة الفورد فييستا يستهلك 7.5 لتر لكل 100 كيلومتر بالإضافة إلى الاستهلاك العادي للوقود. وتحتاج مكيفات الهواء إلى مواد معينة لتعمل، فمنذ التسعينات قام مصنعو السيارات  باستخدام غاز تيترافلوروإيثان (أر 134 أيه) في  مكيفات هواء السيارات كبديل   لديكلوروديفلوروميثان (أر 12) والذي وجد أنه يمثل خطرا شديدا على  طبقة الأوزون التي تحمى كوكب الأرض. 
ومع ذلك، فقد وجد أن لـسائل  (أر 134 أيه) تأثيرا محتملا رئيسيا في ظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري حيث تتحول 1300 وحدة إلى 1300  كيلوجرام من الغاز المؤثر في ظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري. 
*سيارات جديدة..* 


_Bildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:  سيارات ألمانية موجهة للتصدير في ميناء بريمن_ 
ولذلك فإن جميع السيارات الجديدة التي ستنتج في أوروبا بدءا من العام 2011 سيسمح لها بـ 150 وحدة كحد أقصى من انبعاث الغازات التي تتسبب في ظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري. ومما يدعو للسخرية أن غاز ثانى أوكسيد  الكربون، وهو أحد أهم الغازات المسئولة عن  ظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري، يعد بديلا  جيدا لـسائل  (أر 134أيه) في مكيفات السيارات. 
صندوق البيئة الألماني، الذي قدر عدد السيارات المجهزة بمكيفات بنحو 400 مليون سيارة، دعا ركاب السيارات في جميع أنحاء العالم إلى سرعة استبدال غاز(أر 134 أيه ). وقال يورجين ريش رئيس الصندوق " نحن على وشك اتخاذ قرار سيكون له تأثير كبير عالميا حول كيفية تأثير الملايين من مكيفات السيارات على المناخ في السنوات القادمة، ويجب ألا يسمح لمكيفات السيارات بتدمير المناخ". 


 دويتشة فيلة​


----------



## لوقا عادل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

هل تعلم ان بسبب ثقب الاوزون ادي 
الي ظهور ظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري
التي ادت الي زوبان الجليد في المناطق القطبية
وسف يودي ذلك الي غرق الكثير من المدن ومنها القاهرة والاسكندرية


----------



## جيلان (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*



			نسبة استهلاك السيارات من الوقود تزداد في المتوسط مابين 10 و 15 بالمائة عند تشغيل مكيف الهواء في السيارة،
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


فعلا بس المشكلة ان فى بلاد كتير خصوصا العربية متقدرش تستغنى عنه بسبب الحرارة المرتفعة




			ويتضاعف هذا الاستهلاك أثناء القيادة داخل المدن عندما يتكرر وقوف السيارة وانطلاقها.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وهنا بتظهر نتائج الزحام فى الشوارع الى بتخلى السائق يقف كل دقيقتين غير ان المواعيد بتتلخبط لكن كمان حل مشكلة الزحام مفيدة للبيئة

وخطوة كويسة انتاج سيارات بمواد بديلة
موضوع مهم جدا شكرا كليم*


----------



## kalimooo (23 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورة اخت جيلان
على الرد المميز 
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## kalimooo (24 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا" اخ لوقا عادل
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## قلم حر (25 أكتوبر 2008)

لوقا عادل قال:


> هل تعلم ان بسبب ثقب الاوزون ادي
> الي ظهور ظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري
> التي ادت الي زوبان الجليد في المناطق القطبية
> وسف يودي ذلك الي غرق الكثير من المدن ومنها القاهرة والاسكندرية


لا أعرف كيف ربطت بين الدفيئه و ثقب الأوزون !
معلوماتي المتواضعه : ليس هناك من علاقة فعلية بين الظاهرتين .....أو أسبابها .


----------



## قلم حر (25 أكتوبر 2008)

أخبار جميله و مطمئنه ( كالعاده ) .
شكرا كليمو .


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يستر 
مرسىىىى على المعلومه يا كليم 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (25 أكتوبر 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> لا أعرف كيف ربطت بين الدفيئه و ثقب الأوزون !
> معلوماتي المتواضعه : ليس هناك من علاقة فعلية بين الظاهرتين .....أو أسبابها .






مملوء معلومات اخي واستاذ قلم حر
الله يديمك للمنتدى الثقافي
بغيابك يتمتنا 
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## kalimooo (25 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا" اخي kokoman
ربنا يباركك سلام المسيح​


----------



## just member (25 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (25 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخي قلم حر
على تشجيعك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## kalimooo (26 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا" على مرورك اخ come with me
سلام المسيح​


----------

